# MFAPBTA Pit Bulls Pounding The Pavement Walk in St Pete, Florida January 30



## Lucy Loo (Oct 28, 2009)

Mid Florida APBTA and Pit Bulls Pounding The Pavement are having their first walk of the year on January 30th at Healthy Paws in St Pete, Florida. We will be walking in opposition of HB 543, so bring out your breed ambassadors and join us for some Pit Bull Awareness...signs are permitted and encouraged...let's let Perry Thurston know that we will NOT GIVE UP OUR DOGS!!!

Healthy Paws is located at 2250 Central Avenue, St Pete, Florida 33713.....walk starts at 10AM sharp!!! Hope to see you there!!!


----------

